# SVS SB-12 NSD and Denon 3312 HOOK UP PRoblems



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got my SVS SB-12NSD I have a Denon 3312 and I the sub is hooked up using the quick start guide provided but only plays when I am playing from my blue ray or dvd. I would like for the sub to play when I am watching a movie from television ( i have a optical cord running from out of TV to my Receiver ) Also would like the sub to pick up the lows while playing PANDORA but it does not seem to do that. Or it doesn't do it in stereo mode . Any help would be great . ( i have one side of a RCA cable going from the out of my receiver to the LFE on sub )


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Without knowing any more than you have provided my guess would be that when you are watching T.V. or listening to Pandora you are not getting a LFE signal. Many Televisions do not support 5.1 over the SPDIF\TOSlink. If your TV has an HDMI output that would be the best way to get the LFE from television shows but will do nothing for Pandora. Most likely what you want to do is change you subwoofer setting in the receiver from LFE to LFE+MAINS. With this setting you will send all bass below your crossover set point to the sub and not just the LFE signal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

After you hooked up the subwoofer did you re run the Audyssey room calibration?


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a Idiot. The setting in the AVR under bass management / settings was set for LFE only so simple switch of settings and now sub works with all and much more headroom from mains.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Kijek said:


> I am a Idiot. The setting in the AVR under bass management / settings was set for LFE only so simple switch of settings and now sub works with all and much more headroom from mains.


No worries mate - just glad it was a simple solution and you can enjoy your setup to its fullest!


----------

